# Ever just want to smack someone in the face?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I stopped at the pawn shop like I usually do just to see what is new the the way of guns.
There was guy standing next to me checking out a 9mm pistol when I looked over he had 
it pointed right at my face. I'm usually a very mellow guy but that really set me off. I gave 
him a piece of my mind and we had an exchange of words. He didn't even know he was doing it.
Don't people realize what a gun is? He said "It's not loaded" That just made me madder than ever.
If someone ever needed smacked in the face this guy would a be qualifier.

Anyone else ever see something like this?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

That would have pissed me off as well


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I've felt that way before for sure no doubt about it but a gun in the face takes the cake. That is simply outrageous and I hope the incident resulted in him not being sold it. He deserved more than a tongue lashing.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Absolutely. Guy was looking at me through a rifle mounted scope in a gun shop. He said the same thing, it's not loaded, whereupon I stated that mine was most assuredly loaded and he didn't have much time to think about it. The store clerk tells me he's never seen that guy in the store again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I generally hate most people and those who say in their little whiny voice..."well it ain't loaded, chill out dude"....yes I want to dot their freakin eye.

*RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED
RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY
RULE III: KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET
RULE IV: BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET
*


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your instincts are dead on. I was once checking out an M-1 carbine at a friends shop. First thing I did after picking it up was to clear the action. The owner, my friend barely got out" its not loaded" as a shell ejected from the action. We both needed to change underwear at that point. People who blindly play with guns without checking them and still exercising extreme caution are morons to be avoided and/or belittled.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have never seen that myself but the guy that owns the pawn shop told me that more than just a few times
he has ejected a shell from a gun someone brought in.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm a pretty mellow person, but I'll have to admit, I would have had to say something to that dimwit myself. Most people are killed by "unloaded" weapons. Some people (stupid people) get too comfortable with guns, get too comfortable get careless, get careless, someone gets shot.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

In Canada we are taught two acronyms and you can't get your licence to own a firearm unless you know it. It's part of the test and you need 80% or higher on it to submit your application. 

ACTS and PROVE. 

A always assume the gun is loaded. Always. 
C control the muzzle at all times
T keep your damn finger off the trigger and out of the trigger guard
S see that you PROVE it is safe and unloaded

P point it in a safe direction
R remove the magizine and all cartridges 
O observe the chamber is empty
V verify the feed path is clear 
E Examine the bore 

If you can't handle that you have no business handling a gun


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Some people just need a good ole southern baptist laying on of hands. Cast them demons of dumdass out!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Jager would have beat his ass to within inches of his life ... sorry, I couldn't help it


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

slippy said:


> i generally hate most people and those who say in their little whiny voice..."well it ain't loaded, chill out dude"....yes i want to dot their freakin eye.
> 
> *rule i: all guns are always loaded
> rule ii: never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy
> ...



*rule V: ** when the firearm is unloaded, refer to rule I: *


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So many Dumb Asses, So little time.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Did you say anything to the store owner? I would have informed him that I would not be shopping there until it was safe.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A few years ago, some rabid anti-gunner was caught here in Ma at a gun show, putting live rounds into guns!
His stated purpose was to get someone killed or injured, with the end result of closing down the gun shows.
He skipped from table to table, putting in 22lr into rifles and handguns randomly.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Now this... this is justification for me to lose my composure.
The gun would have been removed from the moron, checked for clear, and promptly transformed into a club.
The store owner would get a chewing too.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> A few years ago, some rabid anti-gunner was caught here in Ma at a gun show, putting live rounds into guns!
> His stated purpose was to get someone killed or injured, with the end result of closing down the gun shows.
> He skipped from table to table, putting in 22lr into rifles and handguns randomly.


Wow, unbelievable, well not really knowing the stupid people out there, I hope the jerk-wad was found and jailed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Some people just need a good ole southern baptist laying on of hands. Cast them demons of dumdass out!


AMEN, my Brother!!

My wife and I stopped at a new gunstore/outdoor range. Thought it might be a convenient place to shoot. Man & woman inside renting an AR from the counterman to go shoot. Woman has poor muzzle control, waving it all around. When it pointed at me I complained loudly to her, her male companion, and the store clerk. Then I left, but not before telling the clerk that I would never be back.
I didn't make it through 12 months in Vietnam without a scratch only to be shot by some moron in Kingsland, Georgia.
The range part of the store was ultimately shut down as it had been built in a residential area and the neighbors complained loudly enough to the local government. As for the store, it may still be in business, I don't know. Nor care.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

A good friend of mine blew a hole through the roof of his house cleaning a "unloaded" 12 ga. It really made him a different person with firearms after that. He was a teenager at the time. Boy was his dad _issed!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've told this story before but I will tell it again.

We were out shooting, and when I got done I popped the mag out of my Glock 17 and cleared the remaining round. I put it in it's case and took it home to clean it.

When I got home, I opened the case on the cleaning bench and automatically checked to make sure there was no mag and then jacked the action (it's a habit, jack it 3 full times then visually inspect before disassembly). A round popped out onto the table. The gun was loaded.

I was the ONLY person to touch the gun the whole time, the wife doesn't like the 17's, they don't fit her hand. You could have knocked me over with a feather. I mean I am 100 percent SURE I cleared that gun at the range, I REMEMBER doing it... and visually inspecting it... but I obviously hadn't. Honestly, it shook me up a bit.

When you are SURE you have unloaded a gun, I mean 100 percent SURE you have done it, and then find it still loaded, then there's nowhere else to go from there. My normal drilled in safety precautions... keep the muzzle pointed at a safe direction at all times, check the chamber visually (I generally even reach in and FEEL the empty chamber), then disassemble... saved me from having a negligent discharge. Remember, the first step of disassembling a Glock is dry firing it, so you HAVE TO check it to avoid disaster. 

Hopefully not off topic, but I'm here to say that it reinforced in me to assume that every gun is always loaded at all times, even if an experienced shooter guarantees that it isn't.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ever just want to smack someone in the face?
Yes, EVERY single day!!!!!!!! :beat1:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Read this and then re-read it again people. You cannot be too safe when it comes to firearms.
Post of the day...



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I've told this story before but I will tell it again.
> 
> We were out shooting, and when I got done I popped the mag out of my Glock 17 and cleared the remaining round. I put it in it's case and took it home to clean it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I've told this story before but I will tell it again.
> 
> We were out shooting, and when I got done I popped the mag out of my Glock 17 and cleared the remaining round. I put it in it's case and took it home to clean it.
> 
> ...


More justification to why I check the magazine count and the chambered round when I clear a gun I know was loaded.
Another habit I've taken to is leaving the chamber open on all guns to and from the range, and I always do the finger dip into the chamber. I don't trust my eyes.
I worry that it will slam shut on me every time, but better a smashed pinky than a hole in soft tissue.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> More justification to why I check the magazine count and the chambered round when I clear a gun I know was loaded.
> Another habit I've taken to is leaving the chamber open on all guns to and from the range, and I always do the finger dip into the chamber. I don't trust my eyes.
> I worry that it will slam shut on me every time, but better a smashed pinky than a hole in soft tissue.


I always hold my slide open with my left hand when I check, grip the gun so that my palm rests against the top of the slide and my fingers and thumb grab purchase on the lower assembly, that way if "something bad happens" I can get the finger out of the hole in time.

In retrospect, I know what happened as to why there was a round... usually I shoot a magazine dry, but it was a day where rain was threatening and a "gust front" hit, the wind right before a downpour, and I wanted to get back to the car in time before the front hit. Still, to this day I am SURE I checked it (obviously, I remember wrong, I didn't).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Wow, unbelievable, well not really knowing the stupid people out there, I hope the jerk-wad was found and jailed.


Yes, he was spotted doing it.
They arrested him, searched and found he had a pocketful of rounds.
I do not know the court outcome of the case.
It happened at the Marlboro show about 8-10 years ago.


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2014)

A couple of weekends ago me and my friend were shooting a 10/22, we were going to go and check the targets. He held up the gun and pulled back the slide and a round came out as he expected, then he let go of the bolt, took out the mag and set it on the table. i thought something was off and realized he had managed to chamber another round because he had fired 8 out of 10, instead of 9 as he had thought. Never check the chamber with a magazine in.

ALWAYS check, check and check again when it comes to firearms.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another story that bears repeating;

Me and Sons had been shooting and upon return to the house, Sons offered to clean the guns. Slippy settles into an easy chair to "rest his eyes". Son's were both at the table a few feet away. A few minutes later Son 2 announces my gun is clean and walks across the room to show me his work. Halfway dozing, I take the gun from Son 2 who has slammed a magazine home. I hold the gun up to the ceiling to inspect it and for a millisecond actually think about pulling the trigger to make sure it is reassembled properly.

Thats when a wave of panic hits me! I DID NOT CLEAR THE WEAPON WHEN I ACCEPTED IT FROM MY SON!

So I eject the magazine and clear the action and out pops a clean brass JHP onto my lap. I was a combination of embarrassed, mad and scared at the same time. ME? I ALWAYS FOLLOW THE SAFETY RULES!

It was a Sobering reminder. Which is why this sign is displayed at both my 100 yard shooting table as well as at the handgun station at Slippy's Range;
View attachment 10608


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was at the police range in Seattle about ten or twelve years ago when the guy down the bench from me started talking to me. I put my gun down and turned to face him when I saw that his revolver was still in his hand and was pointed at me........


I very calmly asked if he was mad at me for something - he replied in a confused manner in the negative. I asked why he was pointing his gun at me....

well this cop turned every shade of red and was very apologetic. I assured him that I was fine but it is common practice to table the gun before turning to talk to someone. I could have gotten angry but it was easier for me to quietly point out his error without berating or embarrassing him more than he already was.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'll never forget the day. Me and my cousin were over at nannas place for thanksgiving. Dad was showing off his new SP1 to make my uncles jealous. Of course us chilluns wanted a looksee so dad obliged. I took my turn and handed the rifle to my cuz. Cuz is looking through the carry handle mounted scope when dad turns around and notices the rifle pointed square at his forehead. Dad ripped the unloaded rifle outta my cousins grasp amd proceeds to butt stroke the hell outta him with the rifle. Bad. Alot. After it was over my uncle comes up to cuz and asks him: did you learn your lesson? Cuz: y-y-yeah... uncle: good. Never point a gun at anything unless your gonna kill it. 

That small experience taught me very firmly the lessons of gun safety. 

Another story, recently my wife barrel swept me. I almost lost it. I sat her down and lectured her about how that simple mistake could have cost a life. I did it in a polite, yet firm manner. Now she is very aware of where the business end is aimed on any firearms she handles. Thank god.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I stopped at the pawn shop like I usually do just to see what is new the the way of guns.
> There was guy standing next to me checking out a 9mm pistol when I looked over he had
> it pointed right at my face. I'm usually a very mellow guy but that really set me off. I gave
> him a piece of my mind and we had an exchange of words. He didn't even know he was doing it.
> ...


Don't know what state you reside in but here in the commonwealth that's called brandishing and can often get you a year's all expense visit at the gray bar hotel.

Instead of complaining to us why not check with your local criminal code and go swear out a warrant against the turd and subpoena the witnesses


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I am and NRA instructor, and yes there are more people than you can believe carrying firearms that have no training or need a whole lot more training. They think because they take one basic pistol course, they are ready , that's all they need. You can't force them to get more. I even invite them back to my pistol range to practice for free, very few show back.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old Man said:


> I am and NRA instructor, and yes there are more people than you can believe carrying firearms that have no training or need a whole lot more training. They think because they take one basic pistol course, they are ready , that's all they need. You can't force them to get more. I even invite them back to my pistol range to practice for free, very few show back.


Mr. Old Man

You are so right Sir!

I am appalled at the number of so called experienced gun owners who have no clue. I've said it before and I'll say it again, if I hear someone else say..."but its unloaded" after their finger on the trigger sweeping the room, I may never go into another gun store again. I believe this has gotten worse at gun stores in the last few years.

You have to practice, practice and practice, Then you should practice some more and live the example of gun safety.

Rant NOT over about this one!

Slippy


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Old Man said:


> I am and NRA instructor, and yes there are more people than you can believe carrying firearms that have no training or need a whole lot more training. They think because they take one basic pistol course, they are ready , that's all they need. You can't force them to get more. I even invite them back to my pistol range to practice for free, very few show back.


Hell, most people think they are Davey Crockett, Daniel Boone, Alvin York and Audey Murphy all rolled into one with no training. Just ask them.


----------

